

Ask HN: Just curious, what stocks do HN readers hold? - hodder

Just curious, what stocks do you currently hold?
======
moocow01
None because I am smart enough to know that I personally am too dumb to fully
understand them in any truly strategic manner.

I do invest in index funds but generally just spread it around.

~~~
tectonic
I'm conservative with my investments so I can be risky in my work life.

------
nicholas73
AXPW is my number one pick right now for risk/reward. They are on the cusp of
commercializing a Lead-Carbon battery, which allows many discharge cycles.
Normal lead acid batteries sulfate after a while and fails. This is good for
energy storage and certain types of hybrid vehicles.

[http://seekingalpha.com/article/1020351-axion-power-a-
batter...](http://seekingalpha.com/article/1020351-axion-power-a-battery-
manufacturer-charging-forward)

------
hodder
I hold: GOOG, MSFT, JCTCF, BRK.B, Some net current asset bargains, some
microcap cigar butt FCF bargains

Just sold HRB, and WILC

I primailly invest in Ben Graham style bargains.

In addition, I am always on the hunt for companies with strong competitve
positions protecting high returns on capital, decent growth prospects, and
reasonable prices.

------
iends
IBM, DUK

Would like BRK.B but I'm still paying off student loans.

------
jkaykin
MJNA, I bought a lot when it was only 11 cents a share.

